# cloudy layer after putting in foam dispenser



## techiemeka (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all,
First batch of liquid soap and all seems well. I diluted 1000gm of paste with 40gm of citric acid solution (1 part citric to 4 parts water),  the soap was clear from the start as well as after a couple weeks of sequester etc ... however, a couple hours after I put an amount in a foaming dispenser and add water (20% soap / balance distilled water), a cloudy layer develops on top.  My remaining liquid soap (in container, not foamer), with lavender eo, remains clear.
Any ideas?
Thanks,
B


----------

